# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات يوم الخميس 15 يناير 2015 والقنوات الناقلة لها

## mohamed73

مباريات اليوم 14 جانفي 2015 والقنوات الناقلة لها  (Thursday 15/01/2015 (GMT  Spain- Copa del Rey  Real Madrid CF Vs Atletico de Madrid 19:00 
Idman Azerbaycan
-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss
Duhok TV
-NSS 57°E -11188 V 1774 -FTA(DVB-S2
3 Sport TV
-Yamal 49°E -3950 L 3500 -FTA(DVB-S2)(C-Band
-Afghansat 48°E -11293 V 27500 -FTA
-Insat 83°E -11058 V 4600 -FTA
Rah-e-Farda TV
-Afghansat 48°E -11293 V 27500 -FTA
IRIB TV 3
-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -Biss (DVB-S2
-Badr 26°E -11900 V 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -Biss(DVB-S2)
-Arabsat 20°E -3964 R 30000 -Biss(DVB-S2)(C-Band
Sport Plus
-Yamal 54.9°E -12694 V 15282-FTA(DVB-S2
-Yamal 49°E-4037 R 15284 -FTA(DVB-S2) ( C-Band  Elche CF Vs FC Barcelona 21:00 
Idman Azerbaycan
-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss
Duhok TV
-NSS 57°E -11188 V 1774 -FTA(DVB-S2
3 Sport TV
-Yamal 49°E -3950 L 3500 -FTA(DVB-S2)(C-Band
-Afghansat 48°E -11293 V 27500 -FTA
-Insat 83°E -11058 V 4600 -FTA
Rah-e-Farda TV
-Afghansat 48°E -11293 V 27500 -FTA  Asian Nations Cup 2015  Bahrain Vs United Arab Emirates 07:00 
BeINSports Arabia Feed HD
-Eutelsat 3.1°E-10975 H 10000 -Biss(DVB-S2
-Eutelsat 3.1°E-10965 H 10000 -Biss(DVB-S2
-Eutelsat 3.1°E-10985 H 10000 -Biss(DVB-S2
EuroSport France
-Astra 19.2°E-12402 V 27500-NOFTA
EuroSport France HD
-Astra 19.2°E -12207 V 29700 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
EuroSport2
-Eutelsat 7°E-11513 H 29900-CW(Digiturk
Eurosport 2 Deutschland HD
-Astra 19.2°E -11876 H 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
EuroSport 2
-Hotbird 13°E -11240 V 27500-NOFTA
Eurosport 2 HD
-Hotbird 13°E-11258 H 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
IRIB Varesh
-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss
-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2
-ST2 88°E -11050 H 30000 -FTA/Biss
-Arabsat 20°E -3964 R 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)(C-Band
3 Sport TV
-Yamal 49°E -3950 L 3500 -FTA(DVB-S2)(C-Band
-Afghansat 48°E -11293 V 27500 -FTA
-Insat 83°E -11058 V 4600 -FTA  Qatar Vs Iran 09:00 
BeINSports Arabia Feed HD
-Eutelsat 3.1°E-10975 H 10000 -Biss(DVB-S2
-Eutelsat 3.1°E-10965 H 10000 -Biss(DVB-S2
-Eutelsat 3.1°E-10985 H 10000 -Biss(DVB-S2
EuroSport France
-Astra 19.2°E-12402 V 27500-NOFTA
EuroSport France HD
-Astra 19.2°E -12207 V 29700 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
EuroSport2
-Eutelsat 7°E-11513 H 29900-CW(Digiturk
Eurosport 2 Deutschland HD
-Astra 19.2°E -11876 H 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
EuroSport 2
-Hotbird 13°E -11240 V 27500-NOFTA
Eurosport 2 HD
-Hotbird 13°E-11258 H 27500 -(DVB-S2)/NOFTA
IRIB TV 3
-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -Biss (DVB-S2
-Badr 26°E -11900 V 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -Biss(DVB-S2)
-Arabsat 20°E -3964 R 30000 -Biss(DVB-S2)(C-Band
3 Sport TV
-Yamal 49°E -3950 L 3500 -FTA(DVB-S2)(C-Band
-Afghansat 48°E -11293 V 27500 -FTA
-Insat 83°E -11058 V 4600 -FTA  Friendly Club Match  Hamburg Vs Eintracht Frankfurt 16:00 
AD Sports 2
-Badr 26°E -11804 H 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12226 H 27500 -FTA
Abu Dhabi Sports 2 HD
-Nile sat 7°W°W -12467 H 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2
- Yahsat 52°E -11861 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2
HR Fernsehen
-Astra 19.2°E -11836 H 27500 -FTA
HR Fernsehen HD
-Astra 19.2°E -10891 H 22000 -FTA(DVB-S2  Iatly Cup  Juventus FC Vs Hellas Verona FC 20:00 
RAI2
-Hotbird 13°E-10992 V 27500 -FTA /Possile Seca  Friendlies - International  Sweden Vs Ivory Coast 17:00 
RTI 1
-Intelsat 34.5°W-3677 R 3220-FTA (C-Band 
Handball World Championship 2015
Qatar Vs Brazil 17:30
Porogramme National
-Eutelsat 5°W - 11060 H 23700 -Biss
-Ses 22°W -12674 H 20255 -Biss

----------

